# Been working on this for awhile



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Started this project awhile back. Before you get all angered. It runs on environmentally sustainable sugar cane sourced alcohol and the generator is on the opposite side that then runs down to the rear hub electric motor. Its only got one speed. Wide open. So my skills have had to progress rapidly. Im currently fighting a patent and trademark infringement lawsuit so until i settle those out it wont be going into production. Cost has yet to be determined but it should be inline if not slightly under current market prices of its competitors.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Highlights

The rear water bladder rack enables some cargo but helps shift weight rearward to get the front up over obstacles. 
A keen eye will notice that the rim brakes are actually electric brakes as i switched to all steel rims. The kickstand is ambidextrous as it allows equal use from either side of the bike as well as doubles as a service stand. Patent pending. 

A spark arrestor is fitted but im stuck on the dyno trying to keep engine performance from dropping off at the higher rpms. 

Seat profile has been an item of contention. With aome testers liking and some quite against it. Suggestions welcomed here.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Regulations require an anti spill gas cap and we are still perfecting our in house design. 

Could use some help on design for nvh as the chain slap is quite annoying.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Total efficiency is still not yet nailed down as our home brewed cane alcohol seems to vary substantially from batch to batch and using an outside source for a more consistent fuel baseline has been cost prohibitive. We are currently reviewing both potatoe and beet sourced fuels. 

The engine has a ve of only 27% with the conversion to electricity coming in at 85% of that. 
But she will out mile all competitors as you can easily extend the range with a rack mounted fuel cell. Aka jerry can


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Fuse6F said:


> Started this project awhile back. Before you get all angered. It runs on environmentally sustainable sugar cane sourced alcohol and the generator is on the opposite side that then runs down to the rear hub electric motor. Its only got one speed. Wide open. So my skills have had to progress rapidly. Im currently fighting a patent and trademark infringement lawsuit so until i settle those out it wont be going into production. Cost has yet to be determined but it should be inline if not slightly under current market prices of its competitors.


Regardless of what it runs on, it wouldn't be legal on any bike paths around here, nor on the streets in many towns.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

A+ troll post!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Harryman said:


> A+ troll post!


Hey, he got honkin.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Wait, so is it electric powered or isn't it


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Wait, so is it electric powered or isn't it


the china gasser is spinning a generator for a really small electric hub LOL


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

honkinunit said:


> Regardless of what it runs on, it wouldn't be legal on any bike paths around here, nor on the streets in many towns.


Not sure why it wouldnt be. Its a plant based electric bike. Not like coal or something like that.

But even if.... my marketing plan is to just get enough of them out there first and let the hype take things over. Mow the grass so to speak.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

combustion engine 


ffs mtbr is really in the crapper


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> Wait, so is it electric powered or isn't it


Doesn't matter. It's not motorized either way. Just ignore that bit between the rider's legs.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Typical DUI bike, you see these smoky pieces of crap all over Florida, usually ridden by toothless meth heads.


----------

